# Question on breeding Multi's and Mice



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

I've recently just got some Multi's and im considering getting some mice to breed.
Im not keeping them in my house im keeping them in my shed and I wanted to know if the temperature will affect there breeding?

I have no heat source in my shed and its not insulated.

cheers
scott


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

I would say at night the could get very cold. When it get very cold and night they might even freeze. I would keep them inside


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

The multis that I already have in the shed have got plenty of bedding and I have noticed that they have made borrows in it.
When I check on them in the mornings they are all hidden under the bedding.
I dont think they will freeze.
I can't keep them inside they dont keep well with the Wife:lol2:


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

As long as they have alot of bedding and they seem fine, they might be ok. I am not sure how the mice will be, but you could try them and see how they go


----------



## kidman (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a rodent room it's just a brick shed but I have insulated it as come winter it gets to cold in the shed I don't have any heating in there breeding will slow down over winter but mine where still breeding  

I just used celotex boards I'm sure you would be fine with just 20mm thick.


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

i keep my mice i the shed a bring them in during winter and i live in spain, where the winter temp gets low, but not as low as the UK. The best breeding temp for mice is 70-75 and even a little warmer, low temps will effect breeding, and in very cold weather it will effect the health of your mice. If you cant keep them inside then some insulation will be needed.


----------



## SARGE07 (Sep 16, 2008)

I had my mice rats and multis in a shed all winter and they breed fine just a give them some bedding and they be fine my shed not even insulated


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

Cheers for all the feedback guys.
I think I'll go for it with the mice


----------



## verity123 (Sep 1, 2010)

scott they should be fine provided they have plenty of bedding. i have been told the cold can slow down the breeding but as you know i keep all mine inside so i dont know myself.


----------



## Whiteonfire (Mar 24, 2012)

What I do.

I keep them in the shed, I give them loads of bedding, Saw dust (Or however you spell it, either way the stuff you give mice if you want them as pets), and shredded news paper and they make burrows out of it, I do 1 Male to 3 Females and I have a lot of pinkies all year round, I only remove a pinkie is if I have a really small snake and I give the pinkie to that, other than that I give my other normal size snakes an adult mouse, Mice is not a problem for me and I live in Britain, Were the winters are cold and the Spring is even warmer than the summer.


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

I now have 1+2 mice to go with my multi's and there all ok at the moment.
Im just waiting for them to start breeding :2thumb:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

I keep my mice and rats in my garage outside and they breed pretty well.
I only move the mice inside when they have babies but the rat's are fine outside aslong as they have lots of bedding.

So far i've had 30+ pinkies and 16 rat pups and counting.


----------



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi I kept multis for a while and they will be fine in the shed with the extra bedding, if however you want them to keep breeding at a decent rate I would suggest insulating the shed in some way, then they should keep breeding all year round.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

scott the bot said:


> I now have 1+2 mice to *go with my multi's* and there all ok at the moment.
> Im just waiting for them to start breeding :2thumb:


As in to cross breed / make hybrids? Not sure it they are even compatible. I'd keep a very close eye on them as multis pack a whopping bite and if a fight breaks out your looking at dead mice. Id just stick to breeding them with their own species.

We have our rodent shed insulated and it doesn't get to freezing but it gets cold enough that we get very few litters over the winter from mice / multis / gerbils, the rats do ok though. If you don't insulate come the winter the water bottles freeze so they can die from dehydration aswell as from colds or just their bodys shutting down. If you don't want to insulate you could use heat mats / heat cable or some kinda of electric / oil heater to keep the ambient temps up but your electricity bill will go though the roof.


----------



## scott the bot (Mar 12, 2007)

James_and_Hana said:


> As in to cross breed / make hybrids? Not sure it they are even compatible. I'd keep a very close eye on them as multis pack a whopping bite and if a fight breaks out your looking at dead mice. Id just stick to breeding them with their own species.


:lol2:
I can imagine the aftermath of the battle royal with blood everywhere and a victorious Muliti doing a victory dance.

Didn't mean to confuse I meant to breed as well as and not with.:2thumb:


----------

